
Bill Gates Breaks Down 6 Moments from His Life - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzUUghxDhYM
======
Daktest
It's interesting (and good) to see how Gates has mellowed as he ages. He now
comes off as this affable, well-read, and geeky senior citizen.

I find it hard to reconcile that image with stories of him in the early days
of Microsoft, where others described him as hyper-competitive, intense, and a
bully. I wonder if he regrets how he behaved during his earlier periods.

------
janvdberg
I would love to see a Twitch stream of Bill Gates programming. In this video
he says he still does some programming, I think there a still some things we
might learn.

